# Noob question



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Just wondering if it takes a long time to be able to ride down the mountain, under control, linking turns. I suppose this is a open question because everyone will be different. I was on a mountain for the first time over Thanksgiving, my kids are 22, 20 and 15 and they talked me into going with them, (they are somewhat experienced) and I am a dad that wants to do what the kids want to do, (they seem to want to spend more time with you if you do what they like to do instead of forcing my hobbies on them, pathetic reason to snowboard, I know, but whatever works), I am 49 year old and can wakeboard ok, but snowboarding was a lot harder. I took to the bunny hill a couple of times to figure out the on and off the lift thing, then went to the easiest of the only 2 runs open at Copper on Tgiving day. By the time I was half way down I had the falling leaf thing smokin, (heal side), learning to ride switch on wakeboard helped speed that up I think, by the last run of the day my quads were shelled and I let the front edge down at pretty good speed, face planted so hard I broke 2 ribs. 
Next day I went slower (broken ribs will do that to you) and worked on toe side most of the time, but really had trouble with turns, wish I would have done this forum before I went, the general instructions on this board would have helped, wakeboarding you lean back against the pull of the rope and I am sure that is what I was doing on turns. I was just hoping that the next time I go I could learn to get down looking a little more graceful. My friends all say to sell my board and buy skis, but I like having my feet strapped to the board and would rather stick with it for a while. Now that I have told you where I am at with my training, how many more days before I can kind of get the linking thing.

I know one thing for sure, I will be wearing a helmet next time, I was surprised how many helmetted riders there were, I figured just the geeks would be wearing. On the second day I was doing my leaf thing and a crazy person on a board drilled me in the back with a glancing blow to my head, a couple of inches to the left and it could have been bad, and yes I probably did the leaf thing right in front of him, the hill was brutal busy, (only 2 runs open, 1 green, 1 blue).


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

*snowolf*

Thanks for the reply, I will try the garlands, sounds like a good way to get used to the process, do you think you could try to describe a couple of things to me using different terms, there is a couple of things that I don't understand. The first one is: Remember that the thing about making an edge change is that the only thing the snowboard cares about is if it is traveling longitudinally from tip to tail without any side load. If that is true, there is no danger of an edge catch.

2. Are you using the torsional flex method of turning?

Sorry to be ignorant but I really appreciate the help.


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Thanks*

I got it now. I know the hardest part of all of that is "moving the front shoulder over the toe line and rear shoulder over the heel line. That sounds easy, but for some reason it is not a natural thing to do for me or somehow scares me and I am reluctant to do it. I know, just work on it, which I am very willing to do.

Thanks again. It is very kind of you to very talented people on this board to have the patients to help those of us that are struggling to get started.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i broke my ribs on my first trip to a hill! i suffered the dreaded 'last run-itus'! ie was thinking about a beer and taking the boots off prematurely! took an extra few hours before i realised that beer and boots off as i had to go via the hospital for x-rays.

chest full of gravel! damn those full pockets, stuffed with crap i didn't need anyways! oh the lessons to be learnt.

and so too for the wearing of a skid lid. people, yourself included can whizz down those hills. i guess it is tuffer in the US to appreciate the need as you can (at least until recently) ride bikes without a helmet yeah? messed up. kids over here don't even cycle without a skid lid on.

the cliche goes, if you think you don't need one, then you haven't got the brains to risk in the first place! 

(this wasn't exactly a post to address your Q's i admit, but i'd be hard pushed to trump _wolfie's wisdom_.... but for what its worth..... besides i am boring my tits off here on a hungover friday arvo at work! blurgh!)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> (50-60 degree pitches)


buh!?

they are mighty large numerals! can it be true?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

The biggest key to success in snowboarding is confidence. In the beginning you just have to take a leap of faith and do what sounds and feels like it won't work, but once you do it right, then you trust it and work on it. As the Nike slogan says, "Just do it".


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah uhm haha... u ever hear the expression keep your tips up? yeah keep your edges up when your turning or you will "catch your edge" and faceplant or get whiplash... and some muscles in your body will be sore after your first time snowboarding or doing anything you havent done in awhile let alone ever...


----------

